# Tug of John Biscoe.



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

British Antartic Survey`s ship Jonn Biscoe used to carry a small tug on her foredeck on voyages to the Antartic. At yesterdays parade on the Thames there was a small tug called Biscoe Kid and it certainly looked like the Antartic one. Does anyone have any info on her. Thank you.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

janathull,

She did indeed work from RRS John Biscoe however, nowadays she doubles as Harbourmaster's Launch and Tug in Eyemouth. 
Details *here.*

There is also an account of her road trip to the Thames *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks very much, its god to see her still going.(Jester)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

janathull,

No problem, glad to help. (Thumb)


----------



## ivanstevenson (Jun 11, 2012)

*biscoe kid*



janathull said:


> British Antartic Survey`s ship Jonn Biscoe used to carry a small tug on her foredeck on voyages to the Antartic. At yesterdays parade on the Thames there was a small tug called Biscoe Kid and it certainly looked like the Antartic one. Does anyone have any info on her. Thank you.


it was the biscoe kid in the thames pageant ,i was the skipper.she is the harbour boat in eyemouth harbour in the scottish borders .please dont hesitate to contact me for more info.
Ivan Stevenson 
harbourmaster
Eyemouth


----------

